# Ladue



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone have eyes on Ladue lately if the lake is open? Itching to get out fishing.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

OptOutside440 said:


> Anyone have eyes on Ladue lately if the lake is open? Itching to get out fishing.


I believe majority frozen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

80% frozen.
Skim ice on both sides of Rt 44 & 422


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Sure the south bays are locked up pretty good


----------



## LabRunner91 (Jan 19, 2021)

Is this reservoir any good for hard water fishing? I've only ever fished it open water and caught white perch and a couple of large mouth. Is there a good supply of gills and perch in this lake? I've read that in years past, there were walleye in there but have never heard of or have seen anybody catch them. Maybe hard water is the trick? I don't hear much about this piece of water as the other area reservoirs and lakes seem to get more attention.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't think there is any safe ice currently. Ladue has walleye, yellow perch, crappie, bluegill, catfish, northern pike, and of course, the dreaded invasive white perch. The panfish are scarce. I would venture elsewhere.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Was there Saturday morning to peek looked pretty well locked on the north end. Odnr has a walleye survey questionnaire thing at the ramp first ive seen it


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

LabRunner91 said:


> Is this reservoir any good for hard water fishing? I've only ever fished it open water and caught white perch and a couple of large mouth. Is there a good supply of gills and perch in this lake? I've read that in years past, there were walleye in there but have never heard of or have seen anybody catch them. Maybe hard water is the trick? I don't hear much about this piece of water as the other area reservoirs and lakes seem to get more attention.


Perch are all small ive caught nice crappie but they are scarce pike and walleye population is ok. Reason you here nothing is because locals say nothing lol lake is small and not many good spots. Ive seen good spots get destroy over the years. Super heavy pressure and guys of a certain Easter European persuasion taking every single thing they catch by the bucket. No the cormorant population is spiked and they are doing work to. They need to make it open season on them i see wat seems to be thousands every time i go


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

I've ice fished at Ladue quite a few times over the past 10 years. Usually catch mix bag of perch, blue gills, white perch. For me a bonus is sometimes I'd get a catfish weighing 2 to 6 pounds and those are a blast to fight and get up through the small hole I drill. The white perch are the real problem in the summer. They're constantly hitting my top water bass lures instead of large mouth hitting my lures.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Has anybody been on the lake to check today or yesterday?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2 guys tried to get on at the Washington Street Boathouse Friday near noon. Drilled 1 hole, then left.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

If I had to guess, the ice should become stout by Tuesday.....FWIW.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Might go tomorrow i know some spots that should be 3+


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

There are some foot prints at the 44 ramp but not far out and lots of open water on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

44 is always sketchy water is flowing through quickly so it takes a lot lock up


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

Drove by on 44 Saturday, about 4 PM. There were 4 guys out off the ramp a few hundred feet. East side of the bridge was wide open.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Better off pulling your pants down and sitting on the ice over there


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Spent most of yesterday in the greater Geauga County area. Temp was 20-23 for most of the day and the plow trucks were even out in the land of Guidos Pizza. 
The Chagrin River at the bottom of Mayfield Hill was almost completely frozen on the surface.
Tomorrow's high temp of 37 won't help much but LaDue is starting to freeze. 
My guess is that by Friday, it's going to have good ice in most....maybe not all....spots.
Low temps on Wednesday through Friday will be in the Teens. That should about "do it".....IMHO.


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

Any more updates on ice at Ladue?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Haven't had time to check unfortunately


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wedsnesday 9am NQBODY ON THE ICE


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

thanks john... was hoping to get out this weekend, but think I'll wait.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

vanhln said:


> thanks john... was hoping to get out this weekend, but think I'll wait.


People were saying in other post punderson was fishable. If your feeling the itch. I might think about it. 45 minute drive for me. I never fished it to know where to try tho


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Never fished Punderson, so I haven't a clue where to drill holes


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I've done very well in this area for panfish. Occasionally a bass, cat or trout. Easy drag from the parking lot too.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

allwayzfishin said:


> I've done very well in this area for panfish. Occasionally a bass, cat or trout. Easy drag from the parking lot too.
> View attachment 462917


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I have fished off the beach area for gills and trout. Easy down bad going up that hill. Like the area along the campground ground road fairly deep not far off the road, but longer haul from the lot until the ice gets safer then easy from the ramp lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

allwayzfishin said:


> I've done very well in this area for panfish. Occasionally a bass, cat or trout. Easy drag from the parking lot too.
> View attachment 462917


Dang, you found my spot....LOL


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

vanhln said:


> thanks john... was hoping to get out this weekend, but think I'll wait.


there will be significant freeze over the next three days....FWIW.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I think I'm going to give it a shot Sunday. Anybody have eyes on The lake? I'm going to probably hit the south end


----------



## Randy G (Mar 31, 2019)

allwayzfishin said:


> I've done very well in this area for panfish. Occasionally a bass, cat or trout. Easy drag from the parking lot too.
> View attachment 462917


Perfect, being an ice fishing person for the last 50 years (mostly in Maine) you will find that the fish migrate towards the deeper water when the lakes freeze but usually end up in the 20 to 25 foot depth (crappie, perch and bass). The trout generally spend the early morning hours about 4 to 6 feet under the ice and if there are brook trout in the lake fish close to shore for them.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thursday 1/28/2021 1 shanty on the ice off Valley Rd


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> Thursday 1/28/2021 1 shanty on the ice off Valley Rd


Always appreciate your reports!


----------



## Walleyeslayer223 (Feb 16, 2015)

vanhln said:


> Any more updates on ice at Ladue?


4 inches north end boat launch


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice! Wish the bait machine didn't die at the boat rental there. Gonna shoot for Sunday exploration


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

My brother just drove by and said there's some shanties out on the North End


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

North of 422?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

The temp being in the teens the last two nights had to have solidified the ice a bunch, me thinks.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

OptOutside440 said:


> North of 422?


Yeah


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok whose out there my brother said there is people all over the lake


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

It's the Big Foot Hunters coming up from Salt Fork......

I don't ice fish....but I'm guessing people realize the weather has been cold long enough for good ice and there's a lot of left over frustration from not being out on the ice at all last year.

Then, through in being stuck at home most of the time b/c of Covid. Sub 20 degree weather and good ice probably never looked so good to some.......


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Buddy took a picture a minute ago looks like a few people out there on the road bed


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Yeah, I seen one on the roadbed yesterday. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm done with that spot it sucks imo idk why people always go there. I might hike to the islands tomorrow at least my brother wants to idk thats a haul no matter where you go in at


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Does anybody know if there is a public hunting parking spot off Shaw Road That would be close to those islands Be easier to walk through the woods and it Then it would be to walk across the whole damn Lake


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Just back from punderson, met fish with sons out there, good ice 4/5 inches off the beach got one small one for the three hours moved three times . People walking all over the lake from the beach to the marina, no spud bars or nothing. Came home past ladue three guys off the boat house two way out off of valley road. And another further down before the curve. Yes there is a parking spot off of Shaw, may take you out in that SE bay, not sure how thick it gets. What about parking on 422 south side. Or that spot just past the 44 ramp east side , a trail will take you out that way to the lake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Yes there are. Not sure what the spots are like currently so you better have 4 wheel drive. They don't upkeep the parking areas to Akron land that often when stuff happens to them. Those spots would save you a walk and maybe a swim too!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah not thinking that wood hike would be worth it i have a spud but I'd be pissed to make that hike to find it to thin to go out


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

It would be an adventure though! I have fished those bays and they are not that deep.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

snag said:


> Just back from punderson, met fish with sons out there, good ice 4/5 inches off the beach got one small one for the three hours moved three times . People walking all over the lake from the beach to the marina, no spud bars or nothing. Came home past ladue three guys off the boat house two way out off of valley road. And another further down before the curve. Yes there is a parking spot off of Shaw, may take you out in that SE bay, not sure how thick it gets. What about parking on 422 south side. Or that spot just past the 44 ramp east side , a trail will take you out that way to the lake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you see me walking Punderson from marina to beach or vice versa, already walked it 3 times in the last week, so won’t be spudding. Plenty of ice.

If you want to see some what sketchy ice, you should have been at East Harbor today. Probably at least over 100 shanty’s out. Ice is black ice, but only about 2.5 to 3.5 inches. Slow day there too, at least for me. Punderson was better yesterday and I thought that was slow.


----------



## fishwithsons (Oct 17, 2014)

snag said:


> Just back from punderson, met fish with sons out there, good ice 4/5 inches off the beach got one small one for the three hours moved three times . People walking all over the lake from the beach to the marina, no spud bars or nothing. Came home past ladue three guys off the boat house two way out off of valley road. And another further down before the curve. Yes there is a parking spot off of Shaw, may take you out in that SE bay, not sure how thick it gets. What about parking on 422 south side. Or that spot just past the 44 ramp east side , a trail will take you out that way to the lake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was nice to meet you today! I hooked something big at the spot I moved to, hit my minnow like a rocket and took off. I set the hook and fought him for a bit but he got off! Good excitement anyway!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah nice meeting you and son, it was a slow day for sure, the bright sun this morning didn’t help matters but did feel good . I like a evening bite better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

OptOutside440 said:


> It would be an adventure though! I have fished those bays and they are not that deep.


I got the spots marked on the locator


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

fishwithsons said:


> It was nice to meet you today! I hooked something big at the spot I moved to, hit my minnow like a rocket and took off. I set the hook and fought him for a bit but he got off! Good excitement anyway!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kitty kitty happened to me last year


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

Johnny,
Did they put bait machines out there? I spoke with they kayak rental people over the summer and they mentioned that they were considering self serve machines.... Did that happen?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah i saw it last week looked on the website after and they said its stocked with worms maggots waxies and minnows. It broke the beginning of the month though sounds like it will be year round deal


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

set-the-drag said:


> Yeah i saw it last week looked on the website after and they said its stocked with worms maggots waxies and minnows. It broke the beginning of the month though sounds like it will be year round deal


Nice... I used to come down there weekly from straight north to help Kenston Middle school with a robot competition. Would ice fish before and after.. Covid and my father's health is throwing a wrench in it this year... but I'll be there one of these weekends...

I also have fished over the bridge out east of the boathouse (about 7 telephone poles east) and am about ready to find better spots...


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

North end sucks imo im sick of wasting my time there. Only spot i haven't tried is by the dam. Little birdie told me the walleye hang out that way but im not after them get enough all summer. I have spots marked all over i plan on hitting up probably going this coming Saturday was going to go yesterday but the low front dissuaded me fishing usually turns off when them fronts move in.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

The bait machine won't be back up till march


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Any ice updates?


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Haven't been by Ladue, but yesterday 2 shanties were on the small lake next to the frisbee disc golf course on the very West side of Punderson as I drove by on 87.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

And for anyone interested in Ladue it's been in the news lately. I guess the city of Akron wants to frack under the lake. Residents Raise Firestorm About Akron’s Fracking Plans for LaDue


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That sounds like a great idea I'm sure nothing could go wrong lol no gas motor but allow fracking that would more than likely leach gas or chemicals into the water..... Hummmmm i don't know what could go wrong there


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm likely going Saturday if not Sunday for sure


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It's locked up solid. A few guys off the Boathouse & Valley Rd. Not much ice activity yet.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thursday morning 2/4. 
Nobody off the Rt 44 Boat Launch
Nobody off Valley Rd
1 Shanty of the Washington St./422 Boat Launch.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Took a drive by yesterday around 5 you guys spread out over the old road bed and the kite skiing guys were out there also pretty funny to see there's a group of kids playing ice hockey out there was actually kind of cool to see kids getting outside and doing something I didn't talk to anybody didn't check the south end was trying to see if I could find easier access to the islands off Shaw Road but that looks like a pipe dream going to hit my spots on the south end this weekend


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Has anybody stopped at Lucky's the past couple days to see if he still has bait


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

hey IBJ and STD how thick's LaDue ice, i need at least 3" to feel comfortable. I'm looking at sat/sun depending on ice. hi temp 23/19 but that's what makes ice..Never fished Ladue but it's only 1/2 hour ride from Lakewood. i'll check the Rocky for minnows. they're there if i can get to them. going down now to look.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

4-5" today


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

CANEYEGO said:


> hey IBJ and STD how thick's LaDue ice, i need at least 3" to feel comfortable. I'm looking at sat/sun depending on ice. hi temp 23/19 but that's what makes ice..Never fished Ladue but it's only 1/2 hour ride from Lakewood. i'll check the Rocky for minnows. they're there if i can get to them. going down now to look.


Bring me some!! Im going Sunday most likely. Whole lake tooks locked and by then should be good 6+ about everywhere


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

This coyote was checking out the ice fishermen out on ladue. May want to bring your side arm in case he decides to pop into your shanty for a white perch sandwich! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

First off, I wouldn't mind seeing the coyote- from a distance. Hmm note to self, bring binoculars. Where'd the last 5 days go? Got busy..Have to finish new Smitty sled, then hoping to get out late week. Bait update: There was an open spot just wide enough for the net, so I got about 5 dozen, then the buckets were freezing solid, so I bought Pautzke Fire Brine at FFF and Brined 'em. River's locked up now below the ramps. (I'll) Try to post here for possible meet up...


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Fished hump N of the island from 8-16'. Lots of dink perch. Would catch a few through a hole then shutdown. Move 20 yds and start all over. Deeper water definitely produced more if little perch count. Fished 9:30-1, pretty much 6" everywhere


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

I stopped by Lucky's last night and they only have Night Crawlers and one big tub of waxworms: 250 count for $19.99. I really needed wax worms, but that's too many.

Three guys on Ladue last night with one Kite Skier....


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

CANEYEGO said:


> First off, I wouldn't mind seeing the coyote- from a distance. Hmm note to self, bring binoculars. Where'd the last 5 days go? Got busy..Have to finish new Smitty sled, then hoping to get out late week. Bait update: There was an open spot just wide enough for the net, so I got about 5 dozen, then the buckets were freezing solid, so I bought Pautzke Fire Brine at FFF and Brined 'em. River's locked up now below the ramps. (I'll) Try to post here for possible meet up...


bring binoculars 
i like when is mounted on 30.06.you will have lot off fly material for making flys.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Me and my brother trecked out to the islands this afternoon. Worked around and got nothing but small perch. Gonna try another area next weekend


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey set are you talking of islands south of 422. If so I can tell you none of the thirty holes around them produced any better.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep i take it you were there we just missed you. My brother said he had some big bites the day before but no such luck Sunday. Where did you walk from the big bay?


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

vanhln said:


> I stopped by Lucky's last night and they only have Night Crawlers and one big tub of waxworms: 250 count for $19.99. I really needed wax worms, but that's too many.
> 
> Three guys on Ladue last night with one Kite Skier....


They had nothing but night crawlers on Sat. Don’t think many people use those ice fishing. Frustrating how there are no bait stores around that area anymore. All those lakes and no where to get bait close by. And if you sell bait, have it in stock.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

The boat house does have a vending machine but it broke and they aren't bothering fixing it till warmer weather. Those of you on Facebook should encourage them to keep it running year round. Only thing i could find is a Facebook page for them and im not on that garbage


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

yeah, Johnny Tsunami.... I did speak with the woman that was renting Kayaks at the boathouse last summer and she mentioned about possibly adding a bait machine. Think she was feeling us out for interest in using it in the winter.... I told her I only ice fish... Now its broke.. LOL....


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That thing would need stocked twice daily if it were running right now!


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

DBV said:


> They had nothing but night crawlers on Sat. Don’t think many people use those ice fishing. Frustrating how there are no bait stores around that area anymore. All those lakes and no where to get bait close by. And if you sell bait, have it in stock.


Lucky's will have all baits tomorrow bout noon


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey set that big cove is your best bet I walked off some private ground. Have walked through cove a bunch of times over the years it’s been a while though not sure how growth is in woods anymore


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Ii got a ton of stuff marked. I fish there a lot in the warmer months since im close i set waypoints on some spots i want to ice so i have ideas. Taking the camera this weekend and doing some exploration


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Lucky's has bait also auburn beverage has bait


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

What does auburn have?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I hope one of them starts carrying minnows


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Wax meal nightcrawlers redworms


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Luckys had nothing this morning


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Would never rely on them id rather drive 30min to actually get bait. My brother said he got worms the other week thats all they had and they were old and rotten. I never stopped but i always remember a bait sign out in front. Guess they pretty much gave up


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

set-the-drag said:


> Would never rely on them id rather drive 30min to actually get bait. My brother said he got worms the other week thats all they had and they were old and rotten. I never stopped but i always remember a bait sign out in front. Guess they pretty much gave up


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Went to luckys this morning they had waxworms, maggots and meal worms.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Tried the auburn area and off of valley road today, nothing biting yet ,off the boat house is iced in, south of 422 bridge was open a ways out, 44 bridge east was open , the ramp side is iced in but with some winds could open it up by this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

How's the water looking


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It looked pretty clear actually, didn’t go to the 44 bridge but the other spots looked good . Waiting for that ice to break up by 44. It’s close.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

What about the causeway


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Sunday I came from Shaw road over to 44 and north of 422 was locked in and south of 422 was open quite a ways out from the bridge. Winds on Wednesday will open it up a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Seems like we were just waiting for LaDue to freeze!

Hope to see you guys out there this Summer.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Ill be out next week some point to retrieve my auger that went in and maybe cast for a couple hrs for pike


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Just sent an email the lady that runs the boat house asking when she plans on Stocking there bait machine I'll let you know as soon as I hear from her


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

Good luck retrieving the auger!


----------

